

Diabetic teen upset with TSA screeners at Salt Lake City Airport - pwg
http://www.abc4.com/content/news/state/story/TSA-diabetes-salt-lake-insulin-savannah/Az-QjubuEUeXMX7LAbC1Xw.cspx

======
sprobertson
Funny, I'm a T1D and every time I go to the airport I get through the TSA with
an unexplained bag of needles.

